

MongoEngine 0.5 Released - rozza
http://rosslawley.co.uk/mongoengine-05-released

======
zmitri
Anyone have any insight to using a tool like this over pymongo directly? I
find that the nicest thing about mongodb is how flexible it is, and any other
type of caching is easily done with redis on the side.

~~~
rozza
Yes me, we use it to formalise documents and explicitly declare what data we
store.

For total flexibility dictionary fields are best, they will handle any complex
type eg: embedded dictionaries, lists or even other documents (automatically
converting to a DBRef), however, you dont get validation, which may or may not
be an issue based on your circumstances.

